# bengal kitten /cat wanted



## vick51 (Mar 4, 2010)

hi 
im vick and new to your site, im looking for a BENGAL kitten/cat to become a family pet we have a bengal male hes 6mths he came from a family who also had another bengal but due to a house move the owner had to rehome them seperately so my baby bengal is now very lonley:crying:

im now looking for another bengal kitten/cat male/female to come to a loving home we do not want to breed them,

we have been contacting rescue/rehoming links but have not had any luck yet please can anyone help will pay small fee or donation,

we are a family with a child so must be good with children and live in the bristol area willing to travel,
thankyou very much for reading any advice welcome,
vick51


----------



## handprint (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
I have kittens available check out my website Nevaeh Bengals. 
Sometimes breeders re home ex breeding adults, but you would need to contact them to see if any were going to be ready to re home soon.
Don't know of any available at the moment but some one else might post if they have one .
Good luck in your search
Emma


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I will pm you a link to a site you may find a Bengal if you don't have any luck let me know as I know of 2 fairly young Bengals that will be going into rescue as soon as the rescue has space for them


----------

